# 16 month old afraid of grass?



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

What's up with this? just a stage? last summer, before he was walking, he loved to sit and play in the grass, but now...whenever i try to take him into the grass, he freezes..he will not move...,and starts screaming if I try to walk into the grass holding his hand. What's up with this? I don't want to force him to go into the grass if he doesn't want to, but how else can he get over his fear? Do you think it might be because he's only been walking really good for a month or so and it's unfamilar? What can I do to make him less afraid? I try sitting in the grass and bringing his favorites toys, etc, but that doesn't work either. I feel so bad for him







sorry for the long rambling thoughts. lol

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christy005* 
What's up with this? just a stage? last summer, before he was walking, he loved to sit and play in the grass, but now...whenever i try to take him into the grass, he freezes..he will not move...,and starts screaming if I try to walk into the grass holding his hand. What's up with this? I don't want to force him to go into the grass if he doesn't want to, but how else can he get over his fear? Do you think it might be because he's only been walking really good for a month or so and it's unfamilar? What can I do to make him less afraid? I try sitting in the grass and bringing his favorites toys, etc, but that doesn't work either. I feel so bad for him







sorry for the long rambling thoughts. lol

Any advice would be appreciated.

OMG, EXACT same problem here. 16 months old, walking for a month, hates grass. Also hates those cedar chip things they have to walk on in the tot playground.

edit: the one time he walked on grass was when he really wanted a balloon. He loves balloons.


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

i think it's a texture thing. ds wouldn't go on the grass next summer, but now (18 mos) he will- but only in shoes, not bare feet. he also hated being on the beach in bare feet, but was very happy once i put his socks on. maybe it's those sensitive baby feet?


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

You just never can tell when a texture is going to no longer be appealing. I used to run on the grass all the time as a kid and wondered why my DD prefers the sidewalk - then I realized grass was my only option! DD decided she didn't like sand touching her or the ocean the moment we arrived for a week at the beach (she's 2 1/2). It will pass and something else will take it's place. I do think for a new walker the change in surface can be quite unsettling - just be easy with him while he works through it. Get him some soft soled shoes or a try a blanket to walk/sit on if you want to be on the grass. I wouldn't force it, because it's not going to change his mind and he won't feel too respected







!


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

I try to make sure DS has socks, long pants and shoes so so the grass can't prickle anywhere, but that didn't really work. I think just walking on something so different from a hard surface must feel weird. I'm sure they grow out of it.


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm 32 years old and still hate the feel of grass on my bare feet!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

dd was the same way last year around that age. if it makes you feel any better, this year (she's 26mos now) she's all about being in the grass, dirt, wood chips, mud puddles, anything and everything.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

DS is 15 months, and the same way! He is not walking alone yet, but using a push toy everywhere. He goes to the edge of the grass, but will not take one more step, either holding the toy or my hands. I think he's nervous about the unevenness, like he doesn't trust his footing.

I figure he'll go for it when he's ready.


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah my girls tried to pull that one on me this spring too. It's a texture thing. I didn't force it; just ignored it really and it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD went thru this last summer too! It will pass!


----------

